
Ask HN: iOS plain-text note taking with Git - Siira
I want to have my notes plain-text, and git-versioned. I can easily do that on desktop via vscode&#x2F;emacs&#x2F;etc, but I am having difficulty finding good solutions on iOS. I am currently thinking of testing Joplin and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;boostnote.io&#x2F; .
======
rdsnsca
Take a look at
[https://github.com/glushchenko/fsnotes](https://github.com/glushchenko/fsnotes)

